# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  لا يتغير فيها وقت الإفطار على مدار العام !!

## العقيق الاحمر

* 

ما هي الدول التي لا يتغير فيها وقت الإفطار على مدار العام ...؟!*

 
  هناك دول لا يتغير فيها وقت الإفطار على مدار العام ، وهي الدول الواقعة على خط الاستواء ، وذلك لان الشمس تكون عامودية عليها طوال أيام السنة. بعكس الدول التي تقع جنوب أو شمال خط الاستواء التي يتغير وقت غروب الشمس فيها حسب موقعها  الجغرافي بالنسبة لزاوية الشمس في مختلف اوقات السنة والذي يختلف بإختلاف الفصول الاربعة .. 

أي هناك 13 دولة يفطر أهلها طوال حياتهم نفس الساعة تقريبا وهي :
الغابون, جمهورية الكونغو, جمهورية الكونغو الديمقراطية, أوغندا, كينيا, الصومال, إندونيسيا, الاكوادور, البرازيل ، كولومبيا ، ساو تومي وبرينسيبي ، المالديف ، كيريباتي.

----------


## (dodo)

عنجد نيالهم مو متلنا 
يلا الله بعينا
مشكورة عقيق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> عنجد نيالهم مو متلنا 
> يلا الله بعينا
> مشكورة عقيق



بس بتعرفي دودو هم عندهم جو استوائي .. يعني مزبوط بفطروا بنفس الوقت طول السنة بس بضل عندهم حر طول السنة..بس احنا بتيجي سنين وبنصوم بالشتا وعلى هيك إحنا نيالنا  :SnipeR (9): 

سعيدة بتواجدك يا دودو..

----------


## شمعة امل

حلو كتيير 
يسلموووووووو

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> حلو كتيير 
> يسلموووووووو


اهلاً وسهلاً يا شمعة ..نورتِ الموضوع

سعيدة انا بتوااجدك  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

شكراً على المعلومات المفيدة "العقيق الأحمر"  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> شكراً على المعلومات المفيدة "العقيق الأحمر"


شكرا على متابعتك هدوء عاصف

أسعدني تواجدك  :Smile:

----------

